# Baytril



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi any one know where i can get baytril Tablets or capsules i dont want the powder thanks


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Where are you from and why do u want to use baytril?


----------



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

warriec said:


> Where are you from and why do u want to use baytril?


HI warric i live in USA NEWYORK i keep some medicine for Emergencys


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

you should be able to order it from the internet. I am not sure exactly where in the usa you can buy it.


----------



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

warriec said:


> you should be able to order it from the internet. I am not sure exactly where in the usa you can buy it.


ok thanks!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

cheema said:


> Hi any one know where i can get baytril Tablets or capsules i dont want the powder thanks


Hi Cheema,

Here's are a couple of links regarding Baytril and it's dosing and also where
to purchase it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16368

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455

I haven't seen capsules in my travels at the sites, but it does come
in liquid (oral & injectable grade) and pill form.

fp


----------

